# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Overlock fail, Please re-setting CPU information in CMOS setup

## arcus

подскажите кто-нибудь.. :(
в процессе работы компа погас монитор, после перезагрузки вышла надпись Warning! Overlock fail, Please re-setting CPU information in CMOS setup. комп не загрузился. биос был обнулен (вроде бы). не помогло и теперь вообще не грузится, хотя до этого переодически пытался загрузиться.. в чем может быть дело?

----------


## Jack_killer

Попробуй заменить батарейку для биоса.
И войди в биос => настройки CPU => там просто на чем нибудь поклацай (нстройки не меняй) и выйди с сохранением биоса. 
Должно помочь.

----------

